# Solved: How to prevent Admin password change?



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Ok, if i am not mistaken, i think we can use the OSX disk to overwrite the administrator password during the system start up even the computer is password protected. 

I know there is a way where we can change the setting so that we can't change the password even have the OSX disk. Thanks


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

You may be able to set a Power-On Password. This is a *hardware* enabled password available on many computers. Check your computer manual to see if it's available on your system. Let me guess, you can't find your manual... At bootup, you may see a line on the screen that says "F-8 (or another key) for setup. Press that key to enter the bios setup and look for security settings which may include a power-on password. If so, follow directions.

If you can set a power-on password, the boot process will not start until the password is entered. This too can be disabled but it requires opening the case and messing with the bios battery or jumpers. That's probably too intimidating for the average user but if you want to guard against this, you must lock the computer case.

Another method is to change the bios boot sequence so that the computer will not boot from a floppy or CD. Same initial process...get to the bios setup area of your computer and set the boot sequence to not allow a boot except from the internal drive. The problem here is that if something happens to your operating system, YOU will not be able to boot from a rescue floppy or CD.

If your computer allows it, the power-on password is the best solution I know. Anyone have others?


----------



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks JDL


----------

